# Shipping A Package From the US to Mexico?



## ronnieand (Aug 11, 2017)

Greetings all. Has anyone here shipped a package to Mexico or had a friend ship them a package while they are in Mexico? And if so, is there any issue with it? I'm located in playa del carmen.


I need a friend to ship me a package of contact lenses, vitamins, face creams etc. I will buy it online via amazon and have it shipped to his house back in the us. Then he would ship that along with my contacts to me. The thing is there are no mailboxes here so i believe he will have to ship it to the actual post office in playa del carmen for them to hold right? I know someone here who had used UPS and had someone ship him something to the post office here in playa del carmen and he then went and picked it up himself but it was very expensive due to that package being very big etc. He recommended it.


I heard doing usps or fedex is not good idea because many people either don't get the package or they have no clue where it is and best option is UPS or DHL. Can someone here attest to this being true if you have someone shipping a package from the us to here?


Does anyone know about how much it would cost to ship a package here? The package will probably be medium size... its contact lenses, some creams and vitamins. All these creams/vitamins are purchased from amazon... they are not expensive creams but i would have about 10 of theses vitamins/creams combined total though. I cannot get these items here so thats why. Im guessing it will be minimum $100 to $200? And how many ways is there to ship it? I guess the faster way probably isn't that much more than the regular way?


But most importantly, would there be issues at customs? I read online that people have issues with shipping vitamins and the package might get stopped at customs? Is this true? I assume there should be no issue with contact lenses right? I cannot get the brand here. What about facial creams etc? These are like 10 dollars and under for each of these creams and wondering if there would be any issue there. 


Also does anyone know if i have to pay a lot in custom fees? I dont have any electronics etc. And I believe when my friend goes to UPS or DHL, he has to tell them what the declared value is worth? Its about a few hundred dollars total. But im not sure if i should go with UPS or DHL. But the other thing is of course im not sure if there would be any issues and then my package would be stuck in customs because they are vitamins etc.


Has anyone had someone ship them a package from the US and can tell me their experience? And what exactly did they get shipped to here? Thanks.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

I quickly read your post.

My wife has had her contacts shipped directly to the house in Mexico from some company like LensDirect.com or such (in Columbus Ohio). But - we have since done the math and when Costco has a sale on (here in Mexico) they are cheaper for the exact same lens.

Probably once a month (or so) I place an order with Amazon (in the US) and have it delivered to Mexico. If you have a Mexican address registered with them - they will tell you up front what shipping costs/duties will be - or if they will not ship the item to Mexico. (Vitamins seems iffy to me). Often if you spend $65 US with them shipping is free. I have received shipments as quickly as 3 days. 

I think our Mexican PO box costs us about 100 pesos/year. The first couple of years we had a friend collect our US mail and forward it to us. To be honest - that can be a rather pricey thing (as much as $70 US). 

In five years we have almost always received whatever we were expecting. Well - I tried to order black tea from the US and they wouldn't let that in via customs.


----------



## ronnieand (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi there. But could your wife get the same exact contact lenses where she is located? The thing is if i could get the contact lenses brand here, i would have no issue with it. But they do not have it here. The same with those vitamins and face creams etc.


Well the thing is where im located at, no one here has a mail box pretty much. Thus it has to be sent to either UPS or DHL office and you go pick them up etc. Im curious but is in the package that you send to your wife?


Well what happens if you have stuff in the package that are okay but then there is something they dont allow in? Do they send the item back to the us or it just stays in customs etc?


The thing is vitamins is where i read it might be a bit iffy like you mention. However what about the contact lenses or face creams etc? Those specific products... i cannot get here etc.


So i like to know if anyone here has experience with this at all with vitamins. But most importantly i want to know about face creams. Like imagine a neutrogena cleanser or a mask etc. Or like a foot cream etc. 


Thanks all.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

ronnieand said:


> Hi there. But could your wife get the same exact contact lenses where she is located? The thing is if i could get the contact lenses brand here, i would have no issue with it. But they do not have it here. The same with those vitamins and face creams etc.
> 
> 
> Well the thing is where im located at, no one here has a mail box pretty much. Thus it has to be sent to either UPS or DHL office and you go pick them up etc. Im curious but is in the package that you send to your wife?
> ...


Have you had a look at the Amazon web-site ? Will they ship what you want to Mexico ?

You can find Neutrogena products at Walmart Mexico.

Have you done a google search on Mexpost Playa del Carmen ? Correos de Mexico offers PO boxes there.

You (as a little person) want to avoid DHL and UPS and Fedex - or you will pay through the nose.

Have you lived in Mexico long ?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ronnieand said:


> …
> Has anyone had someone ship them a package from the US and can tell me their experience? And what exactly did they get shipped to here? Thanks.


I have had people ship stuff to me here lots of times. A few times it has been valuable, like a debit card, and they used FedEx. Other times it has been just a box of stuff, and they just took it to a US Post Office. The last box contained one sock that I forgot and a Polar wrist watch that was being passed on to me. My daughter sends me a calendar from Europe every year by regular Deutsche Post. She usually throws in a package of cookies as well. With FedEx, packages arrive in a day or two. With regular Postal service it takes a month or two. But it always arrives. The packages have clearly been opened and resealed before they arrive, but nothing has been missing.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Multiple items seem to raise a red flag at customs inspection. So lots of one product would probably result in the package being refused entry on suspicion of re-sale intentions without an import license.
I agree that you should learn to live in Mexico with what is readily available in Mexico, ie: find substitutes for your old favorite brands. That, and the use of Amazon, either US or MX, will make life a lot easier.


----------



## ronnieand (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi there. None of the products are available there. If it was, then i would just buy it off of there.


I been in Mexico for a bit but i never had anyone ship something directly to me. I have had people who come here for a short trip and was able to mule some items down for me which i appreciate. But it was usually very few items. However this time, its many more items but all these items.. vitamins, facial creams are not that big etc. 


I googled Mexpost Playa del Carmen. The ratings are very bad low for this and i definitely would not want do this.

How much would it cost to ship a medium size package via DHL or UPS? I figure that was pretty much my best option because i need to get these items. Im guessing it could cost up to 200 dollars or something ridiculous like that?


----------



## ronnieand (Aug 11, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> I have had people ship stuff to me here lots of times. A few times it has been valuable, like a debit card, and they used FedEx. Other times it has been just a box of stuff, and they just took it to a US Post Office. The last box contained one sock that I forgot and a Polar wrist watch that was being passed on to me. My daughter sends me a calendar from Europe every year by regular Deutsche Post. She usually throws in a package of cookies as well. With FedEx, packages arrive in a day or two. With regular Postal service it takes a month or two. But it always arrives. The packages have clearly been opened and resealed before they arrive, but nothing has been missing.


Hey there... what do you mean by a bag of stuff? I thought a box of cookies would be very surprising etc.

Okay so you say the packages have cleared been opened and resealed. Well wouldnt that mean there is a very good chance they open my creams etc? One of the creams that im getting is actually a hygiene product so now im not sure if i would want to order that now because of it. But other items like a lotion etc is not big deal since im using it on my face etc.

Do you think they would open up my vitamins up? Because i obviously wouldnt want that opened if you know what i mean.


----------



## ronnieand (Aug 11, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> Multiple items seem to raise a red flag at customs inspection. So lots of one product would probably result in the package being refused entry on suspicion of re-sale intentions without an import license.
> I agree that you should learn to live in Mexico with what is readily available in Mexico, ie: find substitutes for your old favorite brands. That, and the use of Amazon, either US or MX, will make life a lot easier.



Hi there. Well i was going to get 3 facial items where each of these items were 2 of the same, 2 of the same and 3 of the same. There is really no substitutes for these items and the last item, its actually a face cream for spots on the face. I cannot get this item anywhere here. And the vitamins, they do not have this vitamin here which is another issue of mine.


When you say multiple items, do you mean multiple items in general or do you mean multiple items of the same item? Because i have several items that would be 2 of the same and another one would be like i mentioned 3 of them because i use each of these creams pretty quickly etc. 


I mean i could understand if someone is ordering like 24 items of the same thing but would this really make it likely i cannot receive my items? Also if it get refused at customs, what will happen to my package? Will it get sent back? Will it just stay there? I will have to pay money to get it sent back or something? This is getting pretty frustrating as i thought at first... well i probably have to pay 150 dollars to have my friend ship these items via UPS etc but if it gets refused, then i dont know what to do etc.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Oh well. It will be amazingly expensive, and you may or may not get your stuff.
If you cannot satisfy yourself with what is available in Mexico, locally or online, go for it and let us know what happened......or didn‘t.
If you have your prescription, you can get contacts.
Creams and lotions are readily available; just ask around locally.
Vitamins are less common in Mexico, since the food is so fantastically healthy. If you find them: $$$$$$

Multiple items of the same thing will raise a red flag. Packages held at customs are generally returned after a certain period of time, if you do not appear with the required import license, etc. A propar customs declaration by the shipper is required. Medical items/equipment are often refused, as they are available in Mexico.

If you are new to Mexico, please be patient and talk to others to get their advice. Being dependent upon being able to get routine supplies from the USA can be both expensive and is probably unnecessary; even if you feel devoted to a particular product. Perhaps a consultation with an estetica or dermatologo would reveal the proper remedies for your needs.

Are you able to do effective searches in Spanish, either reading labels, or online?


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I have no personal experience with shipping to Mexico, but the people who run a commercial mail forwarding service that I subscribe to say fedex is what they always use to Mexico. That would be for forwarding things like important mail. I think it costs about $75 for a typical fedex cardboard envelope mailer.

DHL is supposed to specialize in international package delivery, that's supposedly their special expertise, so I'd probably try them next.

If you see an office near your home for fedex or DHL or UPS I'd visit the office and discuss it with them. The least reliable part of the whole thing is the part where the local delivery agent finds your address. So if you pre-discuss your address with the shipper and find out what they need to identify it, I think you've got an advantage. 

They may also recommend you have the package addressed to their office, care of you, and that you pick it up from them - but I think that would only be better if they seem to be utterly unable to figure out where your address is.

I haven't had a package delivered, by I had my mom send me a card in the mail to see if it would arrive. It did, 5 weeks after she sent it "airmail".


----------



## ronnieand (Aug 11, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> Oh well. It will be amazingly expensive, and you may or may not get your stuff.
> If you cannot satisfy yourself with what is available in Mexico, locally or online, go for it and let us know what happened......or didn‘t.
> If you have your prescription, you can get contacts.
> Creams and lotions are readily available; just ask around locally.
> ...





RVGRINGO said:


> Oh well. It will be amazingly expensive, and you may or may not get your stuff.
> If you cannot satisfy yourself with what is available in Mexico, locally or online, go for it and let us know what happened......or didn‘t.
> If you have your prescription, you can get contacts.
> Creams and lotions are readily available; just ask around locally.
> ...



Hi there. I use a certain contact brand that they do now have it. Theres the thing. About the creams and lotions, there isn't those lotions if im looking for. I actually went to a skin doctor not that long ago and i told him i use this product which works very well and he said its not available here i mexico etc. There are vitamins here i saw but the thing it isn't the vitamins i want etc. Thus certain vitamins they do not hae.

When you say medical items/equipment are refused, what do you mean by that exactly? 

This is what i need to get

https://www.amazon.com/Adult-Acnome...8&qid=1502493333&sr=8-1&keywords=acnomel&th=1


Would something like this get rejected at customs? I want to get a few of these. 


I been here for a bit. No i do not speak spanish or understand spanish etc...


I called a UPS store back in the US on this. I asked them if i had a friend ship a package would that be fine. One place told me its fine but very expensive. Such as 200 dollars if its a medium package but it takes a few days only. He said there is only 2 and 3 day shipping etc. Said lowest cost is 3 day shipping on a tiny box which would be 100 dollars. My box would be either small or medium.. but im leaning towards small now. I asked him would here be issues shipping those items i mentioned such as contact lenses, vitamins and face creams. He told me my friend will need to declare the items and cost of the items. He then said they would be able to check if each item is okay by checking each item individually. And said if it does, then when it gets sent, those items will 100 percent get sent to the UPS store here. He did say make sure none of the products mention Made in China otherwise that would not work. Does anyone know if this is true or not? The guy i spoke to on the phone seem very knowledgeable about this. 


I asked him how do i know how much custom fees i pay... he said when i go pick it up at the UPS office etc. He did say if it get rejected at customs, it will either stay there... or they would call UPS and tell how much it would cost to ship the package back to them etc.


----------



## ronnieand (Aug 11, 2017)

Hey there. Well the thing is this package would be shipped to either the UPS or DHL location here in Mexico. Thus i would go and pick it up once i get notification it is here.


My issue is im not sure if those items im sending will have an issue. Thus if i know i could ship the contact lenses, vitamins and face creams without any issue, then i would just tell my friend to ship it via UPS or DHL even though it would cost like 200 dollars etc.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Have you considered driving to Texas every several months? Do your shopping, get new contacts and then drive back. It might even be less expensive & maybe less complicated for you.
We managed, without distress, to live in Mexico for over 13 years, and never had a single thing shipped from the USA, nor did we go shopping in the USA. We found all of our needs in Mexico, especially after we learned to read labels and search online in Spanish.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

ronnieand said:


> My issue is im not sure if those items im sending will have an issue. Thus if i know i could ship the contact lenses, vitamins and face creams without any issue, then i would just tell my friend to ship it via UPS or DHL even though it would cost like 200 dollars etc.


If you were willing to name the products that you want perhaps the people on this board could tell you where to find them in Mexico. The Acnomel that you are looking for is listed on Mercado Libre (think of Ebay) as are many vitamins. I am not trying to push you toward Mercado Libre but merely pointing out that the product is available from within Mexico.


----------



## ronnieand (Aug 11, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> Have you considered driving to Texas every several months? Do your shopping, get new contacts and then drive back. It might even be less expensive & maybe less complicated for you.
> We managed, without distress, to live in Mexico for over 13 years, and never had a single thing shipped from the USA, nor did we go shopping in the USA. We found all of our needs in Mexico, especially after we learned to read labels and search online in Spanish.



Hi there, im not located in that part of mexico where you could drive to texas.


Yes i searched online but there is nothing i could really find that is related to the things i want to get.


----------



## ronnieand (Aug 11, 2017)

mattoleriver said:


> If you were willing to name the products that you want perhaps the people on this board could tell you where to find them in Mexico. The Acnomel that you are looking for is listed on Mercado Libre (think of Ebay) as are many vitamins. I am not trying to push you toward Mercado Libre but merely pointing out that the product is available from within Mexico.



Hi there. I actually saw that acnomel you listed on mercado libre. Is that the mexico version of ebay or argentina? 


I saw the product and that person sells it for like 600 pesos or so... which is bit over 30 dollars etc. So its like 3x the amount it would cost in the us but thats no big deal. 
The product shows that its in monterroy, mexico.


So i would create an account there, then pay via oxxo... then they sent the product to me? Has anyone here used mercado libre and if so, is it pretty simple? Also what address would i put when i register? Im translating the registration page in google and it ask for my name and address. But my address here in mexico... we have no mailbox here. So how would i go do this thing then? Does anyone know what shipping carrier they use? Im assuming the cheapest/slowest one. Could they ship it to a pakmail where im located at then i go and pick it up? I heard ppl here use pakmail as well but i dont know that much about it. Obviously they are not going to ship via dhl or ups where i go and pick it up there. Can someone tell me how i can do this? Also does anyone know how long it would take to receive this product? Because if i could get this product for under 600 pesos, that would be great. But most importantly im curious how long it would take to receive it.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Mercado Libre is all over Mexico, Central and South America. Make sure you are on the Mexico Mercado Libre pages for starters. You don't want to order something that has to come from Argentina.
My experience with them was ordering a part for my washing machine. Once I got all registered with Mercado Libre, which was easy, I had a Mexican friend phone the guy who was advertising the part. Altho I do speak Spanish, it is not so fluent to follow when people talk fast on the phone.
The phone call satisfied me that the guy was legit and that what he had was what I needed. I paid into his account at OXO, then scanned him a copy of the receipt. Not all sellers do it like this.
It was shipped via Estafeta, a well-known Mexican shipping company from Mazatlan and the package arrived 3 days later in Sayulita. I had them ship it to a friend's place which is easy to find, as my place is out-of-town and next to impossible to find.
If you do not speak any Spanish, this whole process will be difficult for you. Hopefully you know a Spanish speaker who can help you out with it.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

When I check on the Amazon US website, it indicates it can ship the Acnomel to Canada, but when I change my country to Mexico it indicates it cannot ship it to Mexico. For me that is a huge red flag that if your friend ships it for you, it is at risk of not making it through customs and you risk losing both the product and what you paid for shipping. 

In terms of a similar product in Mexico, the active ingredients are resorcinol and sulfur. Searching for resorcinol + crema + Mexico I found this pharmaceutical company which it appears actually makes Acnomel in Mexico (in Jiutepec, Morelos - essentially the southern end of the greater Cuernavaca area). Now the trick will be to find out where it is sold retail. 
ACNOMEL - DARIER | PR Vademecum M?xico


If you can't find it retail in Mexico and it is three times more expensive through Mercado Libre (and that's just one of the products you are looking for), it may end up being more economical to find the cheapest spot to fly somewhere in the US, have Amazon ship it to a pickup spot there, fly in to get it and bring it back to Mexico yourself. If there is nowhere for Amazon to ship it at the most economical port of entry, Walmart.com has the same product at the same price, and Walmart will ship it to one of their stores for pickup. I don't know if Walmart would have the other products you want. Can Amazon send it to a pick-up spot for you rather than a home address?


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

When ordering something from the US, Amazon is my preferred method. BUT - sometimes when they will not ship to Mexico, I have a look at ebay. Sometimes they will ship it when Amazon will not. BUT - you have to be very careful that you check out the shipping costs. Sometimes an item will sell for $20 US and they want $45 US for international shipping (just an example). There is an alternative shipping method when dealing with ebay (exclusively). EstafetaMembers will let you create a shipping address in Laredo. You tell ebay to ship the item to your Laredo address. When it gets there Estafeta will send you an email saying what payment is due for shipping and duties. When payment is received they will clear the item through customs and then send it to your Mexican address. BUT - you have to be a little careful still. Some items can not be shipped into Mexico. So when I am thinking of going the route I am describing, I cut and past the URL for the item and shoot off an email to estafeta in Laredo and ask if it can be imported and what the costs will be. Last year I just took a chance and purchased black tea bags (let's say $7 US) on ebay. The seller shipped it to Laredo for free but estafeta said it would not clear customs so I was out the $7. I have used estafetaMembers perhaps 3-4 times, with varying results. Sometimes I get the shipment in a few days, sometimes two weeks. If it is your first time I would start small and see how it goes.

That Acnomel is available on ebay.


----------



## ronnieand (Aug 11, 2017)

surabi said:


> Mercado Libre is all over Mexico, Central and South America. Make sure you are on the Mexico Mercado Libre pages for starters. You don't want to order something that has to come from Argentina.
> My experience with them was ordering a part for my washing machine. Once I got all registered with Mercado Libre, which was easy, I had a Mexican friend phone the guy who was advertising the part. Altho I do speak Spanish, it is not so fluent to follow when people talk fast on the phone.
> The phone call satisfied me that the guy was legit and that what he had was what I needed. I paid into his account at OXO, then scanned him a copy of the receipt. Not all sellers do it like this.
> It was shipped via Estafeta, a well-known Mexican shipping company from Mazatlan and the package arrived 3 days later in Sayulita. I had them ship it to a friend's place which is easy to find, as my place is out-of-town and next to impossible to find.
> If you do not speak any Spanish, this whole process will be difficult for you. Hopefully you know a Spanish speaker who can help you out with it.




Hi there, i created an account on the site. It seems to ship via DHL express so that means it would ship pretty quickly. I do not know spanish so i use the spanish/english translation on google.


I see a button that says buy it now. However, do i need to speak with that person like you did to get this done? What i would like would be i buy this item, then they give me the account number that i would deposit at oxxo... and i give them my address but i would like to give them the DHL office here and pick it up myself. Reason being there are no mailboxes here. So would this be possible and can someone tell me how i can do this? When i registered for an account, they did not ask for an address. But im not using my address because there is no mail box here so it would not get to my building etc.


Can someone tell me the steps to how i do this? Once i click buy it now, what happens? Do i supply them the address to send it to? Since they use DHL Express, i think they would just send it to DHL office here so i can go and pick it up? There should be a tracking number right so i know when its at the office? Could i do this via email with the seller while me using google translate with them to answer back to them?


----------



## ronnieand (Aug 11, 2017)

I went and purchased the item on mercado libre. I then went to OXXO to pay it and having issues.


I get this message on the payment page


Paga $ XXX.00 en la tienda OXXO más cercana
Díctale este código al cajero y listo.



I first went to OXXO and they asked me of it was for mercado libre. I said yes but then it did not go through. I then went to another OXXO and they did the same thing and clicked on mercado libre.. then i paid them the money. However, they then told me the transfer did not go through and paid me back my money. 


I then went back and put 

Showed them this


Numbero de targets de cuenta

xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx



So i figure that 16 digit code is that person's bank account card number. At OXXO, it seemed to look like it was going to work as they just clicked on payment... then typed in this 16 digit number. But then they got the words invalid and said i couldn't pay it etc.


Can someone who use mercado libre and paid at OXXO before tell me what im doing wrong here? Because when you pay at oxxo, they click on many things like telcel, bank account, electric bill and many other options etc. What exactly are they suppose to click on here? I mean isn't this 16 digit code payment to the bank account or bank account card number? So right now i dont even know how to pay it at OXXO.


Also i dont even know how to email the seller because i cannot click on their contact me page etc.


----------



## ronnieand (Aug 11, 2017)

I just noticed this message 


I translated it via google translate since i cannot copy and paste


The purchase arrives more or neos in 7 days after the payment has been confirmed since all our shipments are international and the packages have to go through a process of customs admission in Mexico.



I'm confused here


Does this mean there would be issues receiving it because it has to go through customs? Or do all packages has to go through customs The location appears to be Monterroy so it coming to where im located playa del carmen should have no issues right? Thus its shipping from Mexico to Mexico? It says all shipments are international so im confused here.


All mercado libre sellers are shipping their items from south america right? Thus this seller is shipping from mexico to mexico so there isn't any customs tax or issue with certain items not allowed in etc?

This is the product again on mercado libre.

https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-587880619-acnomel-adult-acne-medication-cream-13-oz-_JM


----------



## ronnieand (Aug 11, 2017)

This site is very hard to navigate. Can't even find where to contact this seller as it mentions on the payment page that after you pay, you have to send them a copy of the payment etc. 


Can someone who use mercado libre and paid with OXXO can tell me what im doing wrong here? And also where do you email the seller and contact him? Thanks all.


----------



## ronnieand (Aug 11, 2017)

The seller replied back that its shipped from Texas to anywhere in Mexico. So what does that mean? So that means this product will get into Mexico without issues? Because im pretty certain this cream might be treated as a prescription cream as oppose to cosmetics... But if he sells it there, im assuming he had no issues sending products like this into mexico?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ronnieand said:


> The seller replied back that its shipped from Texas to anywhere in Mexico. So what does that mean? So that means this product will get into Mexico without issues? Because im pretty certain this cream might be treated as a prescription cream as oppose to cosmetics... But if he sells it there, im assuming he had no issues sending products like this into mexico?


Many pharmaceuticals that require a prescription in the US are available over-the-counter in Mexico. Opioid based pain killers and such require a prescription in Mexico but a lot of other medications do not.


----------



## ronnieand (Aug 11, 2017)

I received this reply back from them when i asked about if it would have issues with customs.



Hi, good morning, nice to meet you! You do not need to go to DHL to collect it they will deliver your product to the place you put in your purchase, there is no charge for shipping and there is no problem in the customs clearance !! Greetings and thanks for your visit!



So based on that, that means 100 percent this product would have no issue right? However this is what surprises me. It cost 571 pesos and that includes shipping and everything. If thats the case, then why does it cost at least 50 dollars minimum to ship something from the US to mexico then? Thus if i have someone from the us ship this product to me, it will cost minimum 50 dollars at least i believe. Is it because they are a seller or something and has a good deal etc?


Also does anyone know why im having those issues at OXXO. It showed as not valid when i gave them the 16 digit number. At first they asked if this is for mercado libre.. i said yes but in the instruction page it said just mention the code and thats all. But i went back again and mentioned this is the bank card debit card number. But it still has error and they could not receive the money. Im waiting back for a reply from them but does anyone know?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The seller may be in Mexico, but it is possible that the item will be shipped from elsewhere; ie, Texas, and that would entail Mexican customs.
Isn‘t it time to give up on your “favorite brand“ and start looking for Mexican substitutes?
You are getting confused by what appears to be mixed messages, but may just be your inability to understand Spanish, or the often clumsy machine translations.
Some things are just beyond help......


----------



## ronnieand (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi there. They told me the product will be coming from Texas. They said its shipping from Texas to anywhere in mexico. Told me there would be zero issues with this. I assume they wouldnt say this right without sending similar products to mexico? Thus they wouldnt post this on mercado libre right if thats the case?


There is no substitute for this product. Its a face cream and when i went to a dermatologist here, he told me they do not have this product in mexico. The alternative to that cream is another cream with different ingredient but that cream does not work on my face. I actually bought that cream from that dermatologist as well. I even have more of the other cream but these creams does not work on my skin type. So the product that i posted above, thats what i need.


Im using google translate and another translator to translate but im pretty certain he understands what im asking.


----------



## ronnieand (Aug 11, 2017)

Can someone here who has used mercadolibre and paid via oxxo tell me how to pay this item?

After i clicked buy it, then put in my address and then put payment via oxxo, it brings me to a page that says

Paga $ XXX.00 en la tienda OXXO más cercana. Above it, shows oxxo. But above it shows mercadolibre. However, the website of this link is mercadopago. I went to OXXO and gave them the 16 digit code which looks like a bank card. They asked me what is it for me and i wasn't sure what to say since instructions said just go to oxxo and give them the code. They asked if it was for mercadolibre and i said yes but i was pretty sure that isn't the right way. They had error and it didn't go through. I went to another oxxo and they asked if mercadolibre but i didnt mention anything but they clicked on it and i thought it work. Then they gave me receipt back and said it didn't work and gave me back my money. I then went back again and mentioned it was the bank account debit card... they clicked on that method... it did not work said not valid.


I asked the seller why im having issues and they say


Hi, nice to meet you again !! There is no problem if you want to collect in DHL, about the payment first you must check that it is not a problem with your bank and if not go to the mercadopago.com.mx page and there you will be given more instructions to make your payment With greater confidence .. We are at your orders for any doubt or clarification 

Hi, good morning, nice to meet you There in the payment market you must give an instruction so that you carry a code to the Oxxo store and no more you deposit the amount that the cashier points you ... The receipt is not necessary to send it, we will send you an email after your Buy so you can know more about the shipment and you can trace when you are in Mexico .. Greetings and thanks for your visit !!


Can someone tell me what am i doing wrong here? This site is very confusing to navigate etc. Am i suppose to say at oxxo pay via mercadopago? Am i suppose to create a payment plan first? And if so, is it at mercadopago.com? I thought it was already created when i clicked on paying via OXXO earlier etc. The seller seems to be very helpful replying back to me but i dont understand how this process works as he say you must give instruction to carry a code etc.


Anyone here used mercadolibre and paid with OXXO can tell me what im doing wrong? Im sure this is something very simple but i could not figure it out what it is.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Many pharmaceuticals that require a prescription in the US are available over-the-counter in Mexico. Opioid based pain killers and such require a prescription in Mexico but a lot of other medications do not.


You also need prescriptions for antibiotics.


----------



## ronnieand (Aug 11, 2017)

Hey there. If the seller tells me there is no issue with shipping the item to Mexico from Texas, i assume he is correct right? He has very good feedback it seems so that would mean he must have shipped this item to mexico before without any issue? Its an otc cream.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are posting the same questions, over and over again, on several web-boards. Why not just ask around in your neighborhood for help from an actual live person, who might just speak Spanish and be able to sort out your apparent misunderstandings. 
Otherwise, contact the seller and ask for explicit instructions. If they don‘t make sense, it may actually be a problem to ship items from Texas. ¿Quien sabe?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Did we discourage a troll, asking the same questions on other boards as Georgey0 ?
Ronnieand ...... and nothing?
George and 0 .....also nothing?


----------

